# Major Wood



## CyberDruid (Feb 16, 2009)

WTH is that you may ask.

It's an external radiator/fan/pump enclosure for three MCR320 radiators and up to 18 120mmx 38mm fans.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFnzBfu1p1c
There's a vid that might make it's intended purpose a bit clearer.





Intake or front as I think of it.









Side exhaust vents













Birch ply and Anigris hardwood moldings. No screws. No nails. Furniture grade.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 16, 2009)

Removable top





With top off easy access to interior.





This shot from the construction phase shows how the radiator lays against the Red Oak cleats.





Unit is on it's side so use your imagination  the rads are at a 45 degree angle and held in place by the fans protruding through the cleats. Protruding.  No tools required to mount the rad/fan assemblies.





An MCR320 is about an inch thick. That shows how the unit kills off the sound waves by using the 45 degree angle to reflect the sounds at adjoining walls of the compartment rather than straight at your earbulbs.

Some more construction shots


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 16, 2009)

Thought you were making a step stool for the kids! LOL  Looks like it will be very interesting but looks very clean already, awesome work bro!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 16, 2009)

that is sweet!


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 16, 2009)

It's done and out the door.

Thanks guys.

Here are some other Vids that might be entertaining.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uH8YdfgNWq0 Assembly 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNgq4CMfdVg Radiator layout details

Phase1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFp05KThYv4

Phase2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KVbcaRG0Mc

Phase3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqAeYPIXftU


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Feb 16, 2009)

Dang CD you do some nice work!


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks like a pretty sweet set up, nice work!


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks 

It's more fun for me than acrylic.


----------



## zithe (Feb 17, 2009)

That deserves a nice stain or something. Or are you going to keep it that way for the nice smell of sawdust?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice work.

I can smell it too


----------



## Castiel (Feb 17, 2009)

Been watching the vid's on youtube as they come, very nice! Doing really awesome. Can't wait to see this actually setup.


----------



## Conflict0s (Feb 17, 2009)

That's really nice work you have done there.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't know if awesome is the appropriate word but hell im going to use it anyway ... awesome  !!!!!


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 17, 2009)

Very nice work & design.  What sort of finish you planning?


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 17, 2009)

It's already packed and ready to ship. The owner will likely put a clear finish on it. Reality bites: there was a budget so I had to stop.

Thanks for sll the responses guys


----------



## ghost28 (Feb 18, 2009)

Really great wood working there.....you got some skillz brotha....


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 18, 2009)

Would be cool if you made a pc case using the same wood  I'd totally love that.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 18, 2009)

Here are some teasers the owner just posted


----------



## jbunch07 (Feb 18, 2009)

WOw man that's looks insane! How much would a set up like that go for?


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 18, 2009)

Holy manifold, Batman!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 18, 2009)

ooooo... i see where this is going. 



what would you say if you made stuff outta bone?


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 18, 2009)

I just might have to Bone up on that. A Scrimshaw case would awesome. A real Tusker.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 18, 2009)

3 triple radiators  I think I got major wood in my pants when I seen that  and is one for the cpu and two for the gpu's ?


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 18, 2009)

jbunch07 said:


> WOw man that's looks insane! How much would a set up like that go for?


 The Cabinet part is $450 and The Manifold was $260. So without any hardware. Just the cabinet and manifold we're talking $710 before shipping.



Sasqui said:


> Holy manifold, Batman!






DrPepper said:


> 3 triple radiators  I think I got major wood in my pants when I seen that  and is one for the cpu and two for the gpu's ?


 He'll set it up so all three are in series with a pump before and a pump after and then the manifold will just simplify the plumbing to and from the case somewhat by breaking it into CPU, GPU and Chipset loops. I found having three seperate loops to the manifold really helped when I wanted to pull the cards or CPU and flush it out or whatever.

Techinically it is one loop that splits into three parallel loops.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 19, 2009)

Will all three in a series actualy be any cooler than two ?


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah it appears to work that way. When you gang all the rads together you will make useof all the cooling capacity. If you seperate the rads into loops i.e. one pump, one rad, one set of blocks you may very well be using less than the full cooling capacity of a particular rad, or exceeding it.

For example let's say the CPUs (it's a Skulltrail with two hot blooded Xeons) max out one rad's-worth of cooling and the Chipset blocks only uses 1/3 of a rad's-worth of cooling and the GPUs actually need 1.5 rad's-worth of cooling it would not be optimal to run three seperate loops.

As long as adding more rads does not over burden the pump(s) more is going to be better. The MCR320 rads are semirestrictive. Not as bad as the HW labs rads but not as free flowing sa the PA rads by Thermochill. So I suggested he use at least two MCP655 pumps to ensure enough flow to make the best use of the d-Tek Fuzion waterblocks.

I've found that GPU cooling via liquid is not so critical. As long as there at least some flow it works better than air and that's all he's looking for. I have not done enough chipset cooling to draw any  conclusions about how much that helps or hurts performance.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 19, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Will all three in a series actualy be any cooler than two ?



depends on how much heat your system is putting out... but yes.. if you have a nuclear powerplant then 3 will be better than 2.  The worst it can be is the same.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 19, 2009)

There are reasons you might want to seperate loops. I've found that GPU cooling does not seem to be as critical as CPU cooling. Sooooo If you seperate out the CPU loop on an oversized radiator you can be assured of the most headroom for your OC. You could then run the GPUs on a smaller rad or ganged with the chipset.

For his Triple rad set up he could put two rads together for the CPUs and run the GPUs and Chipset off one rad...if he was really pushing the OC and Overvolt on the processors. 

There is no right answer...it's really up to what you would like to acheive.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 19, 2009)

CD... what do you think is the cooling capacity of my 2x 560GTX's could cool?

just interested....


----------



## MadClown (Feb 19, 2009)

I saw the title and loled, but that looks totally rad dude.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 19, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> The Cabinet part is $450 and The Manifold was $260. So without any hardware. Just the cabinet and manifold we're talking $710 before shipping.



you are so "UNDER" paid... Beautiful work

(there is a few hundred in clamps alone there)


----------



## wolf (Feb 19, 2009)

Very nice build mate, do you ship to Aus


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 19, 2009)

Cd... ... MK is right. Very under paid for what you did! And, do!


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 19, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> CD... what do you think is the cooling capacity of my 2x 560GTX's could cool?
> 
> just interested....



Most CRAY computers   Hell man I have no referent for such a large radiator. I found a single PA160 would handle an OCed Q6600. So at least 4 times that. 1800 watts per rad maybe more.





MadClown said:


> I saw the title and loled, but that looks totally rad dude.



Yeah I like putting "interesting" titles on my stuff here.



MKmods said:


> you are so "UNDER" paid... Beautiful work
> 
> (there is a few hundred in clamps alone there)


Awww shucks. 



wolf said:


> Very nice build mate, do you ship to Aus



I've shipped a lotta stuff to Down Under. But this is 35 pounds packed and 28" x 20" x 20" which might be prohibitvely expensive



Cold Storm said:


> Cd... ... MK is right. Very under paid for what you did! And, do!



Thanks 

He posted a couple more shots of his progress towards getting the unit up and running but I'll let him get it better sorted before I repost them...


----------

